# ~ the love of wood ~



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*upgrade #1*

I've upgraded my blog over at blogspot. Hopefully it'll be a little easier to navigate and looks a little smother. Let me know what you think


----------



## michaelray (Dec 10, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *upgrade #1*
> 
> I've upgraded my blog over at blogspot. Hopefully it'll be a little easier to navigate and looks a little smother. Let me know what you think


Looks fantastic. Wish mine looked as good. Maybe one of these days when I get the time. I've added it to my list of blogs I'm following. I've also added Noticeably Notable - really like what I see there.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *upgrade #1*
> 
> I've upgraded my blog over at blogspot. Hopefully it'll be a little easier to navigate and looks a little smother. Let me know what you think


Dr Dan the site just gets better all the time…. You change as you need to… I too have changed my appearance…


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*blog roll*

Well… it took a lot of fiddling with the code and searching various forums… to find a way on blogger to incorporate RSS feeds into the main section. The solution in the was rather simple.

~ theloveofwood - blog roll ~

For those interested:

<b:widget title="Stu&apos;s Shed - Stuart Lees" type="Feed">
<b:includable>
<b:if>
 
*<data:title />*

 
 
 <data:loadingmsg />
 
 
 <b:include name="quickedit" />
</b:if>
 </b:includable>
</b:widget>

Essentially the widgit is always there, but it's only visible on static pages. At the moment the blog roll page is the only static page so it works well. I'll change this code to be more specific later ie. only visible on the blogroll page.


----------



## michaelray (Dec 10, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *blog roll*
> 
> Well… it took a lot of fiddling with the code and searching various forums… to find a way on blogger to incorporate RSS feeds into the main section. The solution in the was rather simple.
> 
> ...


Cool.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Boutique Timbers - New Website*

I purchase most of my nicer timber in rough slab form from Mal Ward from Boutique Timbers. They've recently asked me to help them set up a website for their business. They didn't want much, just an online business card with contact details. Recently, I've grown to like blogger and thought I could use it to meet their needs.










http://boutiquetimbers.blogspot.com/

Any feed back on site design, navigation, layout, information, etc I'd be more than happy to receive an email.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Boutique Timbers - New Website*
> 
> I purchase most of my nicer timber in rough slab form from Mal Ward from Boutique Timbers. They've recently asked me to help them set up a website for their business. They didn't want much, just an online business card with contact details. Recently, I've grown to like blogger and thought I could use it to meet their needs.
> 
> ...


Not bad… Dan..


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *Boutique Timbers - New Website*
> 
> I purchase most of my nicer timber in rough slab form from Mal Ward from Boutique Timbers. They've recently asked me to help them set up a website for their business. They didn't want much, just an online business card with contact details. Recently, I've grown to like blogger and thought I could use it to meet their needs.
> 
> ...


If you're going to use it as just a website builder rather than an actual blog, I'd go into your template and turn of the entry date.


----------



## JohnnyW (Feb 7, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *Boutique Timbers - New Website*
> 
> I purchase most of my nicer timber in rough slab form from Mal Ward from Boutique Timbers. They've recently asked me to help them set up a website for their business. They didn't want much, just an online business card with contact details. Recently, I've grown to like blogger and thought I could use it to meet their needs.
> 
> ...


Nice site Dan; I didn't realise that you could use a blog site like that - I thought all of the content had to be in posts.

My only suggestion would be to make the text a bit bigger in the main body. It's fine in the side menus, but I found it a bit hard to read.

Off topic, but how's that Roubo coming along, we haven't heard much lately?


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *Boutique Timbers - New Website*
> 
> I purchase most of my nicer timber in rough slab form from Mal Ward from Boutique Timbers. They've recently asked me to help them set up a website for their business. They didn't want much, just an online business card with contact details. Recently, I've grown to like blogger and thought I could use it to meet their needs.
> 
> ...


Hey Johnny,

Thanks for the q about the roubo. Got side tracked with a small kitchen bench top last week. Was just out in the shed oilling the sliding leg vice. It's getting there… slow and steady… will aim to post something soon.

Dan


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

DoctorDan said:


> *Boutique Timbers - New Website*
> 
> I purchase most of my nicer timber in rough slab form from Mal Ward from Boutique Timbers. They've recently asked me to help them set up a website for their business. They didn't want much, just an online business card with contact details. Recently, I've grown to like blogger and thought I could use it to meet their needs.
> 
> ...


That's a very nice site. It's pretty cheap & easy to get a domain and insert similar HTML to what blogspot is generating (View Source-Select All-Copy-Paste). This allows you to have e-mail addresses like [email protected] I think these little touches add a lot of professionalism to a small business. Feel free to PM me, my girlfriend is a very successful at programming/web hosting.


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Blog's I Follow*

I'm a fan of the OWC (the online woodworking community) and follow a bunch of great blogs. The blogs I follow reflect my own interesting in handtools, technology, and blogs from fellow Aussies. I've just re-worked my blog to have the feeds of the blogs I follow in catagories with recent articles at the top. Check it out.

If you know of a awesome blog I'm missing (including your own) flick me an email, or post a comment below.

Australian Woodworking Blogs
Examples: Derek Cohen , Stuart Lees , Lazy Larry my own":http://theloveofwood.blogspot.com

Hand Tool Blogs
Examples: Dan's Shop , Logan Shoppe , and Woodworking Magazine.

Blogs with Podcasts 
Examples: the woodwhisper, matts basement workshop, and woodtreks

Other Woodworking Blogs
Examples: Blended Woodworking , Design Matters


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

DoctorDan said:


> *Blog's I Follow*
> 
> I'm a fan of the OWC (the online woodworking community) and follow a bunch of great blogs. The blogs I follow reflect my own interesting in handtools, technology, and blogs from fellow Aussies. I've just re-worked my blog to have the feeds of the blogs I follow in catagories with recent articles at the top. Check it out.
> 
> ...


Take a cruse over to mine - http://littlegoodpieces.wordpress.com/ New post out today!

I'm just getting started, but I've also got links to some great blogs, some of which you may not be familiar with.

Getting the look and feel you want can be tough, and the options can drive you crazy, can't they?


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

DoctorDan said:


> *Blog's I Follow*
> 
> I'm a fan of the OWC (the online woodworking community) and follow a bunch of great blogs. The blogs I follow reflect my own interesting in handtools, technology, and blogs from fellow Aussies. I've just re-worked my blog to have the feeds of the blogs I follow in catagories with recent articles at the top. Check it out.
> 
> ...


Follow up post. I really like the separate page RSS feeds! May have to steal that idea myself.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DoctorDan said:


> *Blog's I Follow*
> 
> I'm a fan of the OWC (the online woodworking community) and follow a bunch of great blogs. The blogs I follow reflect my own interesting in handtools, technology, and blogs from fellow Aussies. I've just re-worked my blog to have the feeds of the blogs I follow in catagories with recent articles at the top. Check it out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Plug… DrDan…
Regards
Lazy Larry


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Photo Shot*

I've been asked to take a few photos to represent 'the love of wood'. 
I tried to combine the elements of woodworking and technology and came up with these.
If you have any other creative suggestions let me know by Monday and I'll see what I can do.


































more info


----------



## DanFirey (Oct 1, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *Photo Shot*
> 
> I've been asked to take a few photos to represent 'the love of wood'.
> I tried to combine the elements of woodworking and technology and came up with these.
> ...


the picture with the laptop, saw, and laptop on the wood bench is really good, i would totally understand what it represents.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *Photo Shot*
> 
> I've been asked to take a few photos to represent 'the love of wood'.
> I tried to combine the elements of woodworking and technology and came up with these.
> ...


The 3rd image is my least favorite as there is a sense of focusing more on technology then the wood or anything related. The rest definitely work for it 

edit: oh, I don't have any suggestions for a different shot, sorry…

edit 2: actually I thought of another image, similar to picture 4, except changing what is on the screen. I'm thinking something like google sketchup with a project pulled up and designed (or partially designed) may be kind of cool.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

DoctorDan said:


> *Photo Shot*
> 
> I've been asked to take a few photos to represent 'the love of wood'.
> I tried to combine the elements of woodworking and technology and came up with these.
> ...


How about a picture of a wooden laptop and a block plane with shavings all around? You could superimpose the laptop screen over it? Or heck, you could even MAKE a wooden computer like Wozniac did when Apple started! It was "their prototype"


----------

